# Ants in a beehive



## DavidUnderwood

What to do?
Is it a lost cause?


----------



## copperkid3

Those that I usually find are living above the colony on the inner cover and 'using' their heat 
to keep their eggs and pupae warm. My solution may be rather harsh and brutal, but it solves 
the problem at that time. If they show up again; repeat as needed.

*Fire up the smoker to red hot and blast them/fry them with the heat*!!!:drum:


Nothing tastier then toasted ant eggs.......(just kidding):thumb:


Now....if you've got wood ants burrowing into the bottom board or elsewhere, then you've 
got an entirely different problem......and hopefully solution. But I'll wait to hear back on just what species is causing you grief.


----------



## Queen Bee

I worried about them in my hives, when I first started.. I was told they were carpenter ants and there was nothing to worry about.. I use cinnamon to repel them and it works great.. I purchase the big bottles from the every thing's a $ store... Sprinkle it everywhere around the base of the hive, under the outer top and on the inner top.. It works well.. No, it doesn't change the taste of the honey---LOL-- I asked about it...


----------



## mare

i agree with the cinnamon--it works


----------



## alleyyooper

Borax under and around the hive works also. But not in the hive.

 Al


----------



## tom j

Borax is the number one ,, in fact the only thing we use around here for insects , wasps going in and out of any place gets a puff or 2 of it ,, ants , puff were there coming in ,, any insect gets a puff ,, and in a few days there gone ..
you con get it cheap at home depot ,, menards ..


----------



## honeyriver

We have found over the years that the little sugar ants tend to be a good thing ,our hives this year that had them survived the drought down here great but the ones we didnt notice any ants have weakend and wax moths infested them. we even noticed it in the extractions out of building this year. the ants are never down in the hive just running around on top of the top racks and down the corners in convent little propolised highways. not sure on the relationships they have but it is working and we are not complaining.


----------

